# 1560 Geneva Bible Giveaway



## GTMOPC (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey guys I just found this whilst shopping christianbook.com, the contest is free. Not sure if you may receive spam or any other unwanted solicitation from entering your info. It was a chance I was willing to take for a free Geneva!

Visit this link to enter: Geneva Bible 1560 Edition


----------



## Webservant (Nov 27, 2008)

GMcClain20 said:


> Hey guys I just found this whilst shopping christianbook.com, the contest is free. Not sure if you may receive spam or any other unwanted solicitation from entering your info. It was a chance I was willing to take for a free Geneva!
> 
> Visit this link to enter: Geneva Bible 1560 Edition


No spam from Christianbook.com. Great company. I have been buying stuff from them for a couple of years. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Mindaboo (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks, I just entered. That is a great Bible. A friend of mine has one and I love it.


----------



## GTMOPC (Nov 27, 2008)

Yea, I've bought from them a few times with great service. It just seems like even legit merchants use contests and giveaways to prompt opportunities to solicit you. I mean they are a business, they need tactics to bring in sales. The spammers just go way beyond polite solicitation, they must be the devils henchmen! I hope one of us here at PB wins!


----------



## Matthias (Nov 27, 2008)

I am so tired of things only being available to residents of the continental united states...... sheesh


-----Added 11/27/2008 at 09:36:46 EST-----


GMcClain20 said:


> Yea, I've bought from them a few times with great service. It just seems like even legit merchants use contests and giveaways to prompt opportunities to solicit you. I mean they are a business, they need tactics to bring in sales. The spammers just go way beyond polite solicitation, they must be the devils henchmen! I hope one of us here at PB wins!



It won't be a Canadian PB'r thats for sure! lol


----------



## GTMOPC (Nov 28, 2008)

U.S. only huh? American's just don't wanna share!


----------



## Manuel (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link, I entered the contest. 
I have bought from Christianbooks.com before and it's a good company, I receive an email from them with offers and promotions like every two weeks, and also get their monthly bulletin, they have good prices.
-----Added 11/28/2008 at 06:47:26 EST-----


Matthias said:


> I am so tired of things only being available to residents of the continental united states...... sheesh


I know how you feel, when I lived in the Dominican Republic I had the same problem; then, one day somebody opened a company to deliver stuff to and from the USA and they gave you an USA address, so I joined this company and the problem ended for me (at least partially). Basically what they did was they opened a big warehouse in Miami and made arrangements with airlines that fly daily between the D.R. and Miami to transport mail and merchandise for them. Then you would join this company paying a one-time fee and they give you two USA-based addresses, a PO Box for letters and small stuff and a physical address for packages. Then, when you order something that only ships to the continental USA you use that address and they deliver it to you and charge you by weight plus customs taxes if any. Maybe that's an option in Canada, I don't know.

Of course it would be wrong to say: "Hey, I'm a legal USA resident and here's my address" when you're not, but sometimes these limitations have to do with shipping.

I used that service many times and subscribed to magazines, and bought products and services that were only available in the USA.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 28, 2008)

I entered me, my husband, and my daughters, my son won't be 14 until the 30th so he is ineligible.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 28, 2008)

> Note: Because of Massachusetts lottery laws, only residents of the contiguous United States may enter Christianbook.com contests.



Bah!


----------

